# Solved: Wireless printer problems



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

I have an HP Office Jet Pro 8500a Plus running wirelessly on my home network. This has been working fine until yesterday. My wife tried to print an email from her Yahoo account and it wouldn't print. On looking on the list of documents the item was listed and didn't show any problems. On checking the printer it was greyed out and listed as 'offline'. I managed to delete the document and I have tried to get the printer back online. 

I have had to reinstall the printer and it is now showing in the 'devices and printers' however, the computer refuses to see it and says there is no printer on the network. I have tried to check the port and the IP address match but when I click on configure port I get an error message.

I also have a laptop which is also networked and has the same printer installed, this is greyed out and marked as offline and I cannot alter it. I do not want to delete and reinstall until I get the printer working on the main computer.

I noticed that when I unistalled and reinstalled the printer the IP address changed. I have tried putting the IP address into the web browser and it won't open anything, it says 'timed out' when I try.

I have also tried pinging the IP addressn and I get 'request timed out'.

Sorry this is so convulted but I am going round and round in circles and it's boiling my brain!!!!!!!!

Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks

J


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you look at the HP printer itself and see what the settings are for the wireless 
IP address etc ?

you could set up a fixed IP for the printer if necessary

post an ipconfig /all from one of the PCs - and we can give you a set of numbers to use

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

Please see details below. Please also note that I have tried fixing the IP address as 192.168.1.3 and I have ensured that the Port is the same. At the start of the problem the port name was 192.168.1.3_1
if that suggests anything to you?

Thanks

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : AM2-4200-Win7
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-EA-3A-87-BC-98
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TP-LINK Wireless N Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-EA-3A-87-BC-99
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::64d6:26c9:d4c8:af66%17(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 10 October 2011 09:53:25
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 11 October 2011 09:53:25
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 276097594
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-FB-9F-B7-00-13-8F-BB-CC-9D
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet 
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-8F-BB-CC-9D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C9620378-E9D8-4221-9FEC-6D656731AE0E}:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you checked the router to see if 192.168.1.3 is showing - maybe in a LAN status page of DHCP table

can you ping 192.168.1.3

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.1.3*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jonathan>Ping 192.168.1.3

Pinging 192.168.1.3 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.4: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.4: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.4: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.4: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.3:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Jonathan>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

looks like the printer is not on the network 

whats the make and model of the router


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

The printer is connected to the network and the computer(s) are also connected, this is why I am so frustrated as they are all telling me they are connected and working correctly but they cannot see each other.

Router is a Talktalk issued one -Huawei EchoLife hg521


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you log into the router and see if the printer is seen

http://www.huaweidevice.com/worldwi...nfoId=2490&directoryId=5013&treeId=3342&tab=0
http://help.talktalk.co.uk/app/answers/detail/a_id/1649

can you connect the printer to the router using a cable to the ethernet ?


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

I can log into the router page but I cannot find anywhere that tells me what devices are connected. There is no DHCP list or anything like that. Any suggestions where to look


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the manual was not very helpful 
http://www.pcwintech.com/screenshots-huawei-echolife-hg521-huawei-firmware

what does LAN give you ?


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

IP address: *** Subnet mask: *** Submit

DHCP Server
Help
DHCP server: Enable Start IP address: *** End IP address: *** Lease duration: Permanent lease day(s) hour(s) minute(s) second(s) DNS Domain: Primary DNS server address: Secondary DNS server address: Submit

DHCP Option Pool
Help
Device type: STBPhoneCameraComputerOther DHCP Option pool: Enable Option60: Start IP address: *** End IP address: *** DHCP relay: Enable New Device Name: Operation: Set Delete Update Submit

IP Address Reserve
New
Remove
Help
Index MAC addressAA:BB:CCD:EE:FF) IP address Submit


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

Hopefully it's attached??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats under status > lan


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

This is it


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what happens if you click on the ethernet tab 
also 
STATUS>WLAN


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

I get this. Sorry but I am also trying stuff as working with you. Have done a reset to factory settings and IP address is now 192.168.1.6 for printer.

If you need me to stop trying other stuff feel free to tell me to stop buggering about


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

Re tried ping and no success


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you ping 192.168.1.6 

has that picked up the IP on its own using dhcp ?
if so that at least now means its working with the router

what about the ethernet tab and the status>wlan 

just looking to see the ip in the router


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

No cannot ping 192.168.1.6 and yes it has picked up the IP on its own using dhcp.

192.168.1.6 is listed on Ethernet tab


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so we know the printer is getting an ip from the router and its seen by the router 

next step would be on a pc to add a new printer - network - search and see if one of the PCs finds the printer on the network


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

The wireless network test report says everything is working and has all been set up correctly. The printer is now listed in devices and printers but has an exclamation mark next to it saying it needs troubleshooting. Ran troubleshooting and suprise suprise it says Windows could not fix this problem. Contact your system administrator


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

It finds the printer and says it is installed but the test page will not print. It is listed in the documents waiting to print list but does nothing. At least we are further on than I was 12 hours ago, it is now finding the printer at least


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is that the same for both pcs


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

Appears to be. They have both found it and have both installed it but it will not print the test page


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i'm out of ideas really now - how is the printer connected wireless or cable - have you tried both ?


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

just wireless. I don't have a cable for it. I could get one and try it but that defeats the whole purpose of having a wireless capable printer.

Thanks for trying anyway


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did you get a spare cable with the router - often get one supplied with talktalk routers 
if it worked on cable that would at least prove its a wireless issue


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

And if it is a wireless issue, what then? Do I contact HP support or Talktalk?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well we can try a few things like remove any wireless security


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

Been away working for the last 24 hours and only just got back. Right, so I managed to find and ethernet cable and I connected the printer to the router as requested and then I installed it as a wired network printer and hey presto it works.

I then went to the IP address web page and it opened no problem so I thought I would try and install it as a wireless printer through that. Everything was fine until the last step where I was advised that I needed to unplug the ethernet cable as this prevents wireless communication. As soon as I did that it crashed and wouldn't continue the installation.

So what now??????


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like a wireless issue on the PC 

have you tried removing the security from the wireless router setting and see if that helps


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry to be thick but not sure what you mean??


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

I would say that my wireless internet is working just fine.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the wireless may be an issue on the Printer - sorry meant to say printer not pc

what type of wireless security do you have setup ? WEP, WPA, WPA2

i suggest logging into the router and taking any security OFF and see if that allows the printer to work


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK Apparently??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try setting the security to none/off/disable and see if that makes the printer work


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

ok it might take 10 minutes or so, got to plug everything in and get it all booted up


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

ok that's worked and it is now installed and printing.

However, having an open network is not acceptable so what now??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent

see if you can put the security back on and if it works - setup a different password - so you need to re-enter the password 
on the PCs you may need to remove the wireless porfiles

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles *
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/t109-removing-an-existing-wireless-profile
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles - for Vista and Windows 7 *
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- Vista/Windows7:*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=214
- delete the wireless profiles
Start> control Panel> classic view> network and sharing center> manage wireless networks

Delete the profiles
you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to - so make sure you know the correct password , and not using an incorrect password at all
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles - for XP *
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- XP*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=186
- delete the preferred networks
start> control panel> network connections> right click on the wireless connection> listed wireless networks tab in the preferred network list click on each one and - remove button

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to - so make sure you know the correct password , and not using an incorrect password at all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## innojuk (Oct 9, 2011)

Right, I have changed the security settings back to what they were and I haven't changed the password or done anything else and the printer is now installed wirelessly and working. So I still have no idea what the problem was but THANK YOU for your patience and help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like its sorted now - hopefully just one of those things

assuming it stays ok

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

